# Testing Darwin



## Roy M (Jul 3, 2009)

Today a customer called checking availability on a new saw. Seems his customer was dropping a tree and it hung up so the bozo climbed the leaner and freed it. The tree came loose and drove the nearly new saw firmly into the dirt. The amazing thing is not only is he alive, he walked into the shop to order a new saw. The Big Guy surely looks out for fools.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jul 4, 2009)

*You got that right!*



Roy M said:


> Today a customer called checking availability on a new saw. Seems his customer was dropping a tree and it hung up so the bozo climbed the leaner and freed it. The tree came loose and drove the nearly new saw firmly into the dirt. The amazing thing is not only is he alive, he walked into the shop to order a new saw. The Big Guy surely looks out for fools.



*"God protects fools, little children, and drunken men." -anon.*
BEEN ALL OF THOSE - must be so, thanks God!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jul 9, 2009)

Win some - Loose some.


----------

